# Do you ever go boarding alone?



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

Boarding alone can be good at times. Lets me really focus on my technique and improve my riding. I do like to ride in a group, especially with people who are better than you but riding alone is very beneficial.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Easto said:


> My wife wanted to send me out snowboarding for the day today (Birthday). I turned down the offer because I have some interview prep I need to do. But then I got thinking that I don't want to spend my Bday hanging out by myself.
> 
> Is it common for you guys to hit the slopes solo? I find when I go I have a lot of fun shooting the shit with my buddies on the chair lift. I would find it boring if I were alone.
> 
> Anyone else?


I ride almost exclusively alone! Didn't start off like that by choice,.. just got into it late in life & don't know anybody else that boards or skis.

It might be different if I were out west somewhere with multi mile runs & off piste to explore, but here in MI. with it's 90 sec.-4 min. long runs, I'm OK going solo! The only person I've ever really ridden with is Sabatoa from our regional forum, and I honestly never saw him ride.

I'd start down the run first & when I got to the lift, there's "Ol' Speedy Gonzales" standin' there waiting on me!! :laugh: Never even saw him go by! :laugh:

_(...besides, every time I try to make a friend on the lift, *they JUMP OFF!!* Weirdest damn thing!!!!_)


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I ride alone all the time. Just be aware of the conditions and dangers if you do ride alone. Also make sure friends or family know where u are just in case something happens. I personally like the freedom of going as fast or slow as I choose.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+ 1 on improving the technique.

I ride solo a lot. It is the ultimate "Great Escape" and you can enjoy the luxury of moving at your own pace. Take five along the way to take in the view or hammer down and rip. You decide where and when. You pick the trail, you pick the paces. What a treat 

That is not to say I don't ride with the gang. When we can, we are a group of five ( my bother, his son and daughter and my daughter ) and we have a blast together. The kids push us old farts to try different lines and keep us young at heart. What could be better? :yahoo:


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

My weekday riding, however many they are, are usually spent riding alone. It's not by choice, not cause I want to focus or anything, it's just that my riding buddies have work and other responsibilities that prevent them from riding on a weekday.

I ride with at least one person on weekends though. Riding alone is not very fun compared to riding with buddies. I'm all quiet, and not being able to shoot the shit after runs is really boring. But most of my riding time has been done alone.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

I love boarding. Ill go solo if I have to for the day. It is funner with the crew but we all have lives and does not coincide all the time. I would have jumped on the opportunity and the wify was paying. You'd be suprised how fun it can be on your own time.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride alone almost always.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I like riding with a crew but sometimes the crew isn't always available. And sometimes you don't want to ride with the people who are just starting because that's not beneficial to you. So I'll go on my merry way and cruise around by my lonesome. It's good because you can focus on your riding if you choose to do so, and if you don't want to do that, you can take it easy and soak in the scenery whenever you want. I love stopping in the trees to take a breather and look at everything while it's still covered in snow and all pretty.

On the flip side, you might start the day alone but you can meet some awesome people on the lifts. Who knows, might even find a new riding crew for the day!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So.......It's your birthday.......wife tells you to go boarding.....you're worried about "interview prep" and don't go? Worried about going alone? Seriously? Do you ask your friends to go to the bathroom with you?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I ride alone quite abit....with the skiier crew they want to do the same shit all the time....boring


----------



## ELYk (Jan 3, 2013)

I always go alone but normally I end up meeting 1 or 2 other people who are also alone and we end up riding the day together. I don't like having to rely on other people so I always thought that this was the best bet. The nearest mountain is about a 2 hour drive from me and when I first started boarding my friends would always have things come up last minute so I eventually just stopped asking them. If you've never been boarding alone you will be surprised at all the different types of people you can meet on the mountain.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> So.......It's your birthday.......wife tells you to go boarding.....you're worried about "interview prep" and don't go? Worried about going alone? Seriously? Do you ask your friends to go to the bathroom with you?


Yah I am an idiot. I mean who really wants to be prepared going into an interview for a position you've wanted for several years.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Easto said:


> Yah I am an idiot. I mean who really wants to be prepared going into an interview for a position you've wanted for several years.


Then stay and prep. Wife would understand.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Easto said:


> Yah I am an idiot. I mean who really wants to be prepared going into an interview for a position you've wanted for several years.


if you have prepared for several years....why look desperate....

should have gone riding, beat your self up, hooked up with a wookie, got wasted and 

then gone into the interview...."ya your position is ok...but idk...I need time off to go riding" being cocky and real is a great way to get a job offer....you don't look desperate


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

No one can play with me mid-week when I can ride. Very much the loner. 

Rode with my friend the other day and he told tales of slow partners during pow days being massive stoner laggers out of the lodge. 

Monday-Friday riders in Colorado, PM me, let's ride!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Easto said:


> Yah I am an idiot. I mean who really wants to be prepared going into an interview for a position you've wanted for several years.


If you're not prepared by now......no way one days gonna make a difference. Go ahead and take a seat when you piss!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride alone everyday unless I'm doing stuff in the back bowls. There are some very isolated areas that you won't see people at all..... No phone service.... If you get hurt your screwed without a buddy. I go up with my son and wife also but we split up. My wife is a beginner and sticks to blues max. My son and I stick together on powder days on the back side along with a few other people. When we split up on groomer days we see each other often on lifts and will have linch before I go to work. 

Take moJos advice, pee with your friednds and sit down while doing it... Your man card is gone.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I ride alone almost always.



Love it.
But my 13 yr old son is stoked to ride too now.


----------



## Poonicorn (Dec 8, 2012)

In my past life out west, solo riding was my favorite! Couple doobs, some good tunes in the phones, and a mountain all to myself! 

I did however notice that I would progress my skills more riding with others, especially those better then me. More with growing balls then anything, but sometimes I like others to push me to try shit I normally would't lol.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Poonicorn said:


> In my past life out west, solo riding was my favorite! Couple doobs, some good tunes in the phones, and a mountain all to myself!
> 
> I did however notice that I would progress my skills more riding with others, especially those better then me. More with growing balls then anything, but sometimes I like others to push me to try shit I normally would't lol.



The joy of lighting up looking at a ton of fresh pow and no one else around is pretty sweet.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

I go alone almost every time I go. I don't know anyone down where I'm living right now and I like going alone anyways. It lets me focus more on my riding and allows me to go at my own pace and just zone out and not worry about who I'm with.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate riding alone...it gets boring really quickly not to mention can be dangerous depending on where I'm mobbing. Much more fun, and coincidentally safer, with a crew.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I have seen the number of people that I can ride with dwindle so I ride alone most of the time... I think its tough in this area, even people I know that skied or rode all the time seem be the single trip a year sorts now. 

Most of my riding with others is on trips so I typically enjoy it... although it does slow me down. I have also done a solo trip in the past when traveling for work. 

I am possibly going to do that again.. stopping in SLC on my way home from LA at the and of the month. In LA on the 29th and trying to leave Thursday the 31st to get in a "weekday" of riding Friday. Anyone around during that time interested in riding PM me. I'm good for treating for a few beers in exchange for some guiding as it will be my first trip there.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

If I waited for my friends/family to go with me I would only get to ride about 5 days a year which is not enough for me. I have a 5 day solo trip planned the last week of February that I cant wait for.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just ride. Sometimes it's alone, sometimes it's with friends, and sometimes it's with complete strangers. I mostly ride mid-week, so that drastically reduces the amount of my friends that can ride with me. Hence why I ride alone a fair amount.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm like maybe 50-50, actually most of my solo days I end up riding with people so that's not true. But there is something special about fresh snow, good music, and nobody to wait for or keep up with.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I ride alone 90% of the time, wish I didn't have to though. I feel as it's harder to progress riding solo all the time.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I ride alone plenty. When I'm alone I work on different skills then what I can if I'm with people. Going slow popping all types of 180s the whole way down a run isn't something to have a friend along for. At the same time getting juiced to try something new in the park is hard when you're alone.

Though right now I'm looking at taking a major trip to the mountains by myself. None of my snowboard friends have the time or money. I'm nervous and excited about that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I take a solo trip each winter to some resort. Last year I went to Big Sky. Next month I'll be going to Park City. I love going alone. I can go where I want and do what I want without having to accommodate others. I'm perfectly at ease with venturing out by myself. Normally I have a wife and two kids to attend to, and at work I manage people and problems all day, so when I have solo time it's a real luxury.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ How was Big Sky? Thinkin' of a spring trip. ^


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> ^ How was Big Sky? Thinkin' of a spring trip. ^


It would have been completely awesome had they gotten _any_ snow. I was blown away by how freaking huge that resort is, and my home mountain isn't exactly tiny. It was still fun but the conditions weren't anything to write home about. They have interesting terrain and there were no lift lines at all. There were a lot of nice people without any bro-brah vibe like I saw at Sun Valley.

There wasn't much in the way of a village at the base but there was enough for me. The nightlife seemed sparse but I don't go out looking for tail or fist fights after dark.

Getting there was a pain as it took 14 hours total involving four airports and a shuttle bus. It took me longer to get to Montana from Oregon than it took to get to Florida. WTF? I can drive there in 15 hours.

I would go again for sure, but I'd drive it next time.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't really care about village or nightlife. Prob' gonna make it a road trip. Did you do the Moonlight "combo" ticket?


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

I ride alone almost exclusively since my friends are total douchebags and would rather sit in front of a video game instead of actually going out and doing something. Fucking jackasses. Anyway, sometimes I hook up with other solo riders on the lift and we ride together looking for jibs and fun lines, which can be awesome, but most of the time I actually prefer my time on the mountain alone. It let's me get into the zone, and I agree with others who have said that to really allows you to focus on your technique, which is definitely a plus.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Don't really care about village or nightlife. Prob' gonna make it a road trip. Did you do the Moonlight "combo" ticket?


I thought about it but ended up just at Big Sky. The place was big enough that I hadn't even covered all of the terrain after two days there, and it wasn't even 100% open.

You should go if you have the opportunity. I liked Big Sky a lot.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^Excellent.......thanks!^


----------



## CObrit (Jan 4, 2013)

I shall be riding alone (or occassionaly with family) as I have no friends :sad: lol


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

You mean... you guys have... _friends_?

I've only taken a few runs with someone else, on two separate occasions. Even if I knew other riders, I lost pretty much all my friends a little over a year ago. Snowboarding really helps me spiritually and socially. Great exercise, and it gives me a chance to occasionally interact with other people and takes my mind off any demons. I should get the "SINGLES ONLY" sign and guy tattooed.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I ride 90% of the time alone. I started late to the game and don't really know anyone around my ability level to ride with. I do run into some of the guys I work with from time to time and do a few runs, but generally I am holding them back and they take off. With that being said it was a pow day this past Wednesday and I rode a full 6 hours totally by myself and it was the best day I have had to date!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably 40-60 split only because of my location and knowing many people who are into snowboarding. It's fun with friends on long weekend trips because you can party it up after the day is done. For day trips or an over nighter I don't really care if I am going alone.

Riding with friends (who are better) tend to get me trying new trails or push a little harder, but I find it much easier to work on specific techniques alone since I can focus.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

This season Ive actually got to go solo a bit more, and with friends actually(found out a job as a snowboard instructor at my local mountain was a pretty good winter gig.) I probably ride alone 60% of my time. 

Some of my favorite rides are the morning solo midweek runs, when its least crowded, you can really get some me time. I get some good tunes, get in the zone and try to challenge myself as a rider. try and make the most badass, perfectly balanced carve across the mountain, then try and continue the carve back halfway up the hill, then a nice tight toeside tear drop back the other way, then maybe a smooth heelside c turn and nice and stylish flip switch for the next few.

When riding with friends though, you obviously need to have the most style points haha, and that in itself is something that really develops you as a rider. When you ride with people better then you you just getter better. straight up fact. And the company is usually fun... or not if that one friend comes.


Im a all-mountain freestyle rider. The snow is my playground with its accelerating as fast as possible, braking as fast as possible, Making unnecessarily huge turns just because theres snow over there too, cto completely carve in lue of the earths natural aura, whatever.

Its easier and way more fun to do solo, but not exactly safe to be to erratic when the trail has people on it, but its way better period with bros and hoes


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm also one of the many that ride along almost all the time. Again not a lot of others I know snowboard or who can go when I go. Just me and my tunes. Besides it is kinda of like fishing, that ten inches became fourteen inches and that kicker became.......

Now having someone to go who would pay for gas would help. Whenever my wife says I spend a lot for gas, I just say I need know a snowboard chick who wants go split the gas but then the wife is fine with the gas expense. Darn!


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Easto said:


> My wife wanted to send me out snowboarding for the day today (Birthday). I turned down the offer because I have some interview prep I need to do. But then I got thinking that I don't want to spend my Bday hanging out by myself.
> 
> Is it common for you guys to hit the slopes solo? I find when I go I have a lot of fun shooting the shit with my buddies on the chair lift. I would find it boring if I were alone.
> 
> Anyone else?


The thing about riding alone is that you can spend more time just focusing on getting your technique better. I often find I don't have time to work on my skills when I am with my friends because we are too busy just barrelling down the hill.


----------



## TYrice93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Usually I'll ride alone. I love doing my own thing on the mountain and I don't have to wait for people if I am alone.. even if I'm with a group of people, I usually go off alone for a bit haha


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride alone 90% of the time. 

I like getting to the mountain before it opens. Make summit runs until the crowds show up. Then I'll lap the mini park doing the same runs all day. I find the people that I ride with regularly either don't take snowboarding seriously enough, or take it way too seriously to enjoy. 

Plus you get the added benefit of getting immediate lift access in the singles line.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> I ride almost exclusively alone! Didn't start off like that by choice,.. just got into it late in life & don't know anybody else that boards or skis.
> 
> It might be different if I were out west somewhere with multi mile runs & off piste to explore, but here in MI. with it's 90 sec.-4 min. long runs, I'm OK going solo! The only person I've ever really ridden with is Sabatoa from our regional forum, and I honestly never saw him ride.
> 
> ...


ditto. None of my elderly friends go boarding and / or skiing anymore. So I ski, board, whatever pretty much alone and watch the moving picture that is life.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I fly out to Hokkaido next sunday for 6 weeks, alone. Said it before and Ill say it again if I waited for mates Id still be sitting on the couch.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I ride alone 90% of the time. The only time I ride with friends really is when I take trips out West. I'll be hitting Utah and Mammoth in Feb and March, but otherwise I'll be going solo at the dinky resorts around here the rest of the winter.

The best part about going alone is I don't have to wait for my friends' dumbasses to wake up and end up getting to the mountain at like noon. I like to be there for first chair unless the snow really sucks balls


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I rode alone today and honestly it was real boring. Actually spent more time in the bar then ever before I think because of it.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

I ride alone a lot.
Most of my friends would rather sit in their dorms and play xbox.
LAMEE


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The other problem I find is that most people can't keep up that don't ride every day. My wife gives me a hard time cause I get off the lift, strap in while moving and point my board down hill. I told her it's cause she is slow and needs to step it up a notch, lol, she didn't like that but oh well. It's really hard to slow down, I'd rather go fast and stop to wait at a pre determined point.

A lot of people can not just keep lapping the lifts all day either, not the same runs but just straight riding, they tire out by 1100 when I do ride with them and I'm still good for 15+ more runs....


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

some of my most memorable days were riding solo with my walkman (yes CD's and Tapes)
no buddies to slow you down, go at your pace, where you want to go and where your skills take you.. never do backcountry solo, but inbounds? I wouldn't think twice..


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have gone alone once. A bit of a lonely drive there n' back but I had some excellent albums to keep my company  This was one of the few powder days last season and it was freakin' excellent, I'm glad I went! I tried inviting people but no one was really wanting to go. I went the other day with a friend & his friend who had never snowboarded before. My bud was teaching him while I went on my own most of the day.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Argo said:


> A lot of people can not just keep lapping the lifts all day either, not the same runs but just straight riding, they tire out by 1100 when I do ride with them and I'm still good for 15+ more runs....


Argo has it right. People get tired, have to take a lunch break, change clothes, etc. That's when the lift lines get shorter and you hav less people on the slope. Last time I went with a couple of friends they had to break for lunch and wanted to know if I was hungry. Nope....that's why I have pockets for some food and a drink stash on the hill.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I ride alone a lot because everyone seems to have opposite shifts to me.
I prefer riding with someone else as I can explore more (trees, areas that I have not gone before that could dangerous for solo riders) and also I am more likely to try things if someone else is also trying them or are more advanced and can help me out. Often I cannot gauge what I am doing wrong technically if I am by myself.
If I am having a bad day and am riding alone I will probably call it a day instead of keep going. If its a powder day I do not mind the serenity of riding alone.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> So.......It's your birthday.......wife tells you to go boarding.....you're worried about "interview prep" and don't go? Worried about going alone? Seriously? Do you ask your friends to go to the bathroom with you?


lol


i think boarding alone is good to improve skills technique etc. i sometimes board with my wife but then you end up talking a lot, stopping etc.
idk


----------



## Crossfire (Jan 13, 2013)

Truthfully, I don't think I've ever been "alone" when Snowboarding. I go with a club in my school, and I usually go with a group of 5 or more.


----------



## DRA6N (Nov 24, 2012)

I like going on a trip with a group of people, but we dont really ride together. we have eachother's #'s and have a general idea when to meetup at the lodge for lunch etc but for the most part its a do your own thing day and meetup at certain 'checkpoints' etc.. 

makes for a good day when you want to solo but still have friends nearby


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

No friends on a powder day...

Seriously though, I love riding by myself. I try to shred alone at least twice a week.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I like boarding alone at times. Whenever we make a trip, there's usually about 6-14 of us, and we'll break off in groups depending on skill. I simply can NOT stand riding in a group of 5 or 6 and listening to individuals debate on what slope to hit, where to go, wait for so and so, plan on hitting certain terrain due to lunch soon, whip out the map, on and on and on! It's usually my gf and her friends that want to have a "plan". At times I'd rather just listen to music, hop off the lift, point it and go! That or designate someone and play follow the leader.....


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I ride alone all the time. I also ride with buddies all the time. I find there is advantages to both. I enjoy the companies of certain others, and I like exploring the mountain and working on learning multiple things when buy myself. 

For me there is benefits to both and I enjoy doing each equally.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing better than shredding alone with some headphones in on a stressful day for me. Other than that riding with friends is awesome too.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i ride alone as infrequently as possible..i dont even like taking most runs alone..it just gives me a bad vibe, and i instantly get a little more cautious because i know if i go down, im stuck waiting on snow patrol or someone to help me out..


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Riding alone is great because you set your own schedule, go where you want to, and don't have to wait for others to strap in (Flow owner here).

But I recently had a couple of riding days with other guys on the forum which was the first time in my snowboarding career (?) that I've ridden with people better than me. It immediately upped my game.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I've only been 6 times but my 6th I rode alone. I learned so much that day it was awesome. when you have nothing else to think about other than technique it really helped me. and I got way more runs in lol. I've skated forever and always loved skating alone, always seemed to learn something new by myself.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've ridden alone a lot. Sometimes cause my husband was teaching, sometimes cause I had time off when no one was available. Some of the best times were a few solo runs early in the morning before work in the mountains. I went alone about a week ago and just lapped a powdery area. I forgot what a good time I have by myself. I've also got a good riding buddy. Another person who used to go alone. We meet at the mountain a few times a week. 

When I first moved to Colorado I worked mornings and would go to Loveland for a few runs in the afternoon.


----------



## LJSurfa (Feb 4, 2013)

I will board alone at a park but not on a mountain. Safety mainly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> which was the first time in my snowboarding career (?) that I've ridden with people better than me.


Must be hard to find


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't disagree SnoWolf but I've already been in the situation where if I didn't Have someone with me, I might've been out there for awhile on my own with a fully broken collarbone. It's not to say I don't run some laps by myself, but I've learned I can't rely on other people on the mountain to help me out.. So I ride a little extra conservatively (not that I ride very conservatively to begin with


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Must be hard to find


LOL,....... no.

People who are better than me are a dime a dozen, people who will put up with me.... not so much.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Tiried of waiting*

It feels like I ride alone, it takes skiers and their strap and those traditional binding people so long to get ready. I just meet them at the first fork away from the huge crowds that form the top of the lifts. Many snow boarders , who read the sign " <== Keep Ramp Clear ==> " translate it to mean " Sit and Strap in Here":RantExplode:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I spend alot of time alone hiking backpacking fishing and snowboarding alone in out of the way wilderness areas as more traveled areas. I like the solitude, being able to do things at you own pace, and the chance to think about stuff. The first time I did any of these things solo(river wading at night was by far the scariest), it was scary because of all the horror stories about what can happen. But now I dont really even think about it. You just have to use your head and common sense and not take unnessisary risks knowing that you might have to self rescue if something happens. 

It do like being able to share the fun with other people though. Ive found that unless someone went on the trip/outing/adventure with you, they really dont care/understand about your stories too much. So its nice to be able to talk about the fun stuff you experience with the peeps you did it with. e

This season I have ridden with other people more than ever and its also been one of my funnest so far. Coincidence????


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

solo. never even considered others till i was boarding 3-4 times a week steady, and i'd bypass social gatherings to go boarding or cuz i was too beat. even if i did go to socials, i'd be regretting my time not boarding lol. even if i do go with someone else, we end up splitting. but the more the merrier. i hate slowing down my pace, or considering other ppls level. but if its with an athletic cute gal, that wants to learn, im for it:thumbsup:


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Spent my first day on the slopes this past weekend.. stayed out almost 5 hours with one break to fix a strap that I broke! Crazy how fast the time went by!


----------



## makken (Feb 12, 2013)

my friend and i are both instructors at our local mountain, so whenever he gets a lesson and i don't i'm usually out by myself.

it's kind of nice sometimes, just the peace and quiet.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally prefer to ride with other people. I think I have a lot more fun that way, and I feel a lot more motivated to try new things and go bigger, but I also find that it's easier to work on little things like correct body position and stability in the air while I'm alone.

I also find I'm way more likely to be outgoing and meet new people when I ride alone.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

I go alone about all the time because I don't want to wait for people to find the time to go up together. I only go to bars, clubs, parties with friends. But I go snowboard by myself. 

But going by myself, I don't need to worry about losing them and I can focus on getting a clean run. Plus it will ruin my day if I go with a noob who is falling all the time and is unable to ride down anything blue square or above. 

I had a guest who came with me because he wanted to try snowboarding. But he didn't even want to wear the proper gear I offered him, he wanted to go his jeans and sweater and ended up getting super soaked. I think we only rode like 3 runs and he was already done for the day, we didn't even ride for an hour! I thought it was kind of lame he wanted to take pics of him pretending to ride so he can post it on facebook. 

So yeah I do try going with friends sometimes, but it's not my priority because I also know they can hold me up if they barely ride.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JetFalcon said:


> More BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## tjdayney (1 mo ago)

chomps1211 said:


> I ride almost exclusively alone! Didn't start off like that by choice,.. just got into it late in life & don't know anybody else that boards or skis.
> 
> It might be different if I were out west somewhere with multi mile runs & off piste to explore, but here in MI. with it's 90 sec.-4 min. long runs, I'm OK going solo! The only person I've ever really ridden with is Sabatoa from our regional forum, and I honestly never saw him ride.
> 
> ...


I am in MI and find myself riding alone for the same reason. This year I have the epic pass and looking to meet some new people. Let me know if you ever want to meetup at Brighton.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah, I've met some cool people riding by myself. People are more likely to talk to you if you're both alone. I like riding with others but if I'm riding alone I just put in some music and charge hard as I can. Nothing wrong with riding alone. Look at it this way, would you miss out on a great day of boarding because you don't have anyone else to enjoy it with? I'd rather be alone on a hill with awesome snow than sitting at home wishing a friend would join me.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

tjdayney said:


> I am in MI and find myself riding alone for the same reason. This year I have the epic pass and looking to meet some new people. Let me know if you ever want to meetup at Brighton.


Dude, he wrote that almost ten years ago. By now, he's probably married with a kid and a beer belly so big he can't even fit into his snowboard pants anymore.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

easyrider16 said:


> Dude, he wrote that almost ten years ago. By now, he's probably married with a kid and a beer belly so big he can't even fit into his snowboard pants anymore.


who? chomps? you are not that old arround here do you?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah Chompers is still around. Can't comment on the size of his beer belly at present although I'm sure he'd be more than happy to give us an update.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Chomps will be thrilled to see that he has achieved celebrity status.


----------



## tjdayney (1 mo ago)

probably older then all yall


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

If you need someone to do the stuff you want to do.
You are going to die with a laundry list of stuff you wished you did.
Even if you live to 100.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Often, it can be difficult riding with someone of similar ability I have found but always more fun with someone else or a crew. Music is the key to solo riding and getting off the mountain having made sure you improved at least one part of your riding. Improve one part every day and watch how good you get.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Correct answer: I prefer it.


----------



## rhotax (Apr 11, 2018)

My friend had a serious accident on snowboard (breaked bones, blood, loss of consciousness, memory loss).
I had a serious accident on snowboard (breaked bones, loss of consciousness, memory loss).

LUCKY we weren't ALONE on those days (we were riding together).
You are just a meat bag, far away from home (abroad, few hours by car). You can't drive a car and return to home (actually, you can't drive a car for months). You can't clearly speak to anyone.
I can't imagine how much more complicated it all would be if He/I were alone. How much more time consuming, before you finally back in your hometown.

Before those accidents there were days we were riding alone.
After accidents we set a new rule - NEVER GO SNOWBOARDING ALONE.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I never plan on going alone but if it looks like killer conditions and no one else can go, I’m hitting the road regardless. I find when I ride alone I have some interesting conversations with strangers on the chair, which I really enjoy. The funny thing is how many people make comments about not expecting a conversation like that with a boarder, I like to remind them we’re all different you stupid skier bitch LOL.

On one of those bluebird 15” of fresh days I came across a group of four skiers heading to the same powder stash, so I b.s’ed them for a couple minutes where they invited me to their truck for burgers and beer. I made several more runs then decided to head down to my rig and that group of four was parked right next to me cooking up burgers, which they graciously offered me one and a beer. Cool vibes and a killer day


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I ride alone mostly except when i have my grandkids. I prefer being alone so no pressure of where, what and when to go. I can chose when to stop riding and head home. I do like to ride with someone as good or better so it challenges me .


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

I like going up alone because it is a great op to meet new boarders. 90% of the time I end up riding with a new crew by mid day. Boarders are cool like that... I enjoy it a lot


----------

